# Photos volées



## xxor (26 Mai 2009)

Je me suis fait cambrioler et je ne dispose plus des photos contenues dans mon iMac volé.
Par contre, j'ai encore mes photos sur mon Ipod Touch.
La question est la suivante : Est-il possible de faire une synchronisation inverse (de l'Ipod vers un autre Mac) avec, j'imagine, une perte de la définition des photos; tout en étant sûr que les photos de l'Ipod ne seront pas écrasées.


----------



## Gwen (27 Mai 2009)

Non, ce n'est pas possible.

La solution la plus simple que je connaisse est de passer par Phone View. Il est payant par contre.

l'iPhone ne synchronise que les photos prises par l'appareil et celles sauvées à partir du web.


----------

